# OSU student in search of hunting land



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Im a student at osu and have been trying to find some place close to the Columbus area to turkey hunt this season but haven't seen much as far as public land. So if anyone has some tips or looking for a hunting partner message me. Also, im trying to enjoy my time in the woods not get shot so im looking for someone who is a safe hunter not some lead slinger haha

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

Sorry this is a late post for you but you could check out the Deer Creek area.


----------

